# Multiple attack scenarios



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How often, if at all, do you practice multiple attaker scenarios and how are you presenting it to a new dog which is already solid on the bite?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Someone please teach howard to train a dog. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And someone please teach Jeff to ignore Howard's threads.

I've got stomachache from laughing.

I'd love to train with you both together one day. But.... I'm still looking for the dog that would be of mutual interest.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Gillian, I would love to train both of them together too. Oh I'm sorry , you said to train with, my bad. LOL LOL Now my stomach hurts from LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Go ahead Jerry, are you thinking Slave and Domina??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Multiple attackers...Hmmm

I read the posts from people that are using dogs in their day to day jobs and never heard a mention of this.

I'm going to then assume it's make believe :lol:


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you mean multiple decoys? if so we do it all the time, when the dog has a solid out then we introduced this scenario, calling him of the bite of one decoy and come back to defend handler from another decoy, we also practice sending the dog to bite a active decoy down the field and then calling him off to come back and defend the handler from another attacking decoy, we also practice sending the dog to bite a passive decoy with other decoys active, dual decoy attacking at the same time... you can see some of it on my site here, it is the first video on that page.

http://www.k9workingdogs.org/k9-working-dogs-video-2


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian you are so wise. Yep the "Do not reply" mode is great. And humbling when I am the sole focus of the replies, still waiting for the visit to show me how it's done!!!:mrgreen:


----------

